# Whose idea was it to get this Bulldog puppy?



## JazzDoc (Aug 21, 2010)

*Olive*r tolerating incessant torture from *Sumo*


----------



## Hstead (Aug 19, 2010)

I have wanted a Bulldog since I was 8. 30 years later I still have never owned one. Great dogs. I am going to have one some day I am sure.


----------



## JazzDoc (Aug 21, 2010)

Hstead said:


> I have wanted a Bulldog since I was 8. 30 years later I still have never owned one. Great dogs. I am going to have one some day I am sure.


Go for it! But just get out your wallet - always some vet visit and longevity usually between 6 and 9 years. They're the "heartbreak breed" - but all worth it!


----------

